# MySQL VS H2



## Tomate_Salat (18. Aug 2010)

Hi,

H2 zeigt zwar einen Vergleich, weist aber darauf hin:


			
				H2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In many cases H2 is faster than other (open source and not open source) database engines. Please note this is mostly a single connection benchmark run on one computer.



und in dem Test geht H2 ab wie schmitz' katz. Jz ist die Frage: wie schaut das im Web-bereich aus, ist sie da einsetzbar? Hat jmd Erfahrung damit? Zu PHP-Zeiten habe ich schon sehr gerne SQLite genommen, weil meine Daten immer schön zusammenwaren und bei H2 ist es ja ziemlich ähnlich. Meine Sorgen gelten nur der Performence, bei mehreren Zugriffen. (Noch) Habe ich für mein nächstes Projekt MySQL als DB vorgesehen, da ich da doch mehr vertrauen momentan zu habe.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Jay_030 (18. Aug 2010)

Solange du keine wirklichen heavy B2B-Anwendungen machst, sollte eigentlich jedes etablierte bzw. halbwegs bekannte DBMS genügend Leistung bringen.

Wobei ich mit H2 noch keine Erfahrungen im Produktionsbetrieb gemacht habe.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Aug 2010)

Naja - die Benchmarks sind meiner Meinung nach ziemlich schwach...



> Please note this is mostly a single connection benchmark run on one computer.



Sorry, aber alleine diese Aussage zeigt wie ernst ich die Benchmarks nehmen kann. Wann hat man schon mal single connections auf einer DB im Produktivbetrieb? Grade Skalierbarkeit ist einer der wichtigsten Kriterien für eine DB.

Und - wie groß war die TestDB, wie war sie indexiert, wie komplex waren die Queries, usw... Sorry, aber dem Benchmark trau ich kein Stück.



> Why Oracle / MS SQL Server / DB2 are Not Listed
> 
> The license of these databases does not allow to publish benchmark results. This doesn't mean that they are fast. They are in fact quite slow, and need a lot of memory.



Gewagte Aussage... Ja, so eine Enterprise Oracle braucht ne Menge RAM. Das ist wohl wahr. Aber was dann z.B. mit dem SQL Optimizer gezaubert wird ist schon beachtlich. Einfach behaupten eine Oracle oder ein MS SQL Server wären langsam ist schon an sich eine Aussage die ich nicht teilen kann - aber das ganze ohne Beweise oder jegliche weitere Hinweise zu behaupten ist einfach nur frech. Erst Recht wenn es in Richtung Enterprise Level geht - sprich Skalierbarkeit, komplexe Queries, Replikation, Überprüfen von Constraints, Transaktionsmanagment etc...

Mag ja sein das H2 ein gute und performante DB ist, ich hab da keine Erfahrung mit, aber die Seite Performance ist ein Witz.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Aug 2010)

Ja eben weil ich der Performence-seite keinen Meter traue, interessiere ich mich ja hier für erfahrungsberichte oder test von nicht-h2-entwicklern.


----------



## BoomKrach (18. Aug 2010)

N Paar Antworten gabs auf so eine Frage bei Stackoverflow.
Any real world experience with H2 database? - Stack Overflow


----------

